# Bike Week Part II: Audi Moto Concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Motorcycle business and lifestyle are hot. Hit the road on any weekend and you’ll see droves of two-wheelers on the highways and byways. Knowing that, and knowing Audi/Auto Union’s own history for motorcycles, an obvious and immediate flow of thought goes to what a modern Audi motorcycle would be like. What would happen if you applied the ‘Vorsprung Durch Technik’ (translated: 'Lead Through Technology') mantra to this different form of transportation? It is just that question that vehicle designer Bertrand Bach set about answering with the design you see here.
* Full Story *


----------



## Convallo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Bike Week Part II: Audi Moto Concept ([email protected])*

No response to this? Well...I'm not a motorcycle guy, I'm just not. However, I would and could see myself purchasing one of these if it were to leave the 3D computer world, and make it into production.
I never liked the Harley kind of image, seemed a little to "wal-mart" for my taste. I never liked the Sportbike image either, seems a little too "Daytona Beach 1991" to me. BUT, I have always craved the sensation a motorcycle can produce, well at least I can imagine what it would feel like to drive one. This concept bike doesn't seem to fit into any certain biker stereotype, and I like it. It almost blends in, but if somebody sees you on it, they would probably say "what the hell is that thing", or "that aint a bike", or even "did you drive that thing right off the lego-land expressway". 
You don't have to wear a bandana to ride on this bike, nor do you have to be some retro hipster juiced up on coffee, or some college kid in a tanktop with some asian tattoo on your arm that you don't even know what it means....no, this bike is something different. It is more of a tool. 
Will we ever see it? Probably not. Should we see it? Absolutly. Do I want one? You bet ya'. does anybody care if I want one? Probably not. 
-my thoughts on the new bike.


----------

